# Что делать после операции по удалению межпозвонковой грыжи



## D.Sofya (7 Фев 2016)

Здравствуйте!
Прошу совета у врачей и поделиться опытом , те кто перенес такую операцию. Мне 51 год, 21 октября 2015 г. сделали операцию по удалению секвестрированной грыжи межпозвонкового диска  L3-L4. Оперировавший врач сказал, что корешок был сильно зажат и выглядел, как будто его поделили на две части: зажатая часть была сильно сплющена и некоторые ткани погибли.

Непрерывные ноющие боли в пояснице появились в июле-августе 2015 г. В августе-сентябре 2015 г. стала болеть левая нога от ягодицы и опускалась в бедро. В моменты острой боли не могла ходить, приходилось останавливаться и стоять, ждать, когда пройдет боль. Сидеть в транспорте было неудобно, меняла положения, вытягивала ногу, это продолжалось дня 3-4. После я уже не смогла ходить, были сильные боли, ходить самостоятельно не могла, носили на руках.
В течение месяца сделали (1 раз в неделю) четыре укола в область копчика, принимала таблетки вольтарена и свечи на ночь. Боли утихли, но левую ногу просто волочила, коленка как будто атрофировалась и была вроде как зажата, нога усыхала и была тоньше правой.

После операции прошла медикаментозный курс лечения, принимала таблетки: нейромидин 20 мг 1тх2р 4 недели; нейромультивит 1 дрх2 р 1 мес.; трентал 1тх3 р 2 недели; мидокалм 50 мг х 2 р; целебрекс первые два дня 2 раза в день, после 1 раз в день 10 дней; уколы нейромидин 10 дней.
С 14 января по 31 января 2016 г. прошла стационарно курс реабилитации, где получила лечение: сухие углекислые ванны, массаж всей спины и ног, ЛФК, общая магнитотерапия, электростимуляция левой ноги, гальванизация по Щербаку, 5 процедур на левую ногу компресс из саакской грязи.
Курс реабилитации для меня был полезен, т.к. в больницу я пришла передвигаясь с помощью ходунков, но по истечении двух дней я уже передвигалась в больнице самостоятельно без ходунков.
Больничный лист закрыли с выходом на работу.
Первый день выхода на работу был плачевный. Решила попробовать добираться общественным транспортом, благо, что дочь была рядом. В метро на полпути силы иссякли, идти было тяжело, левая нога не хотела двигаться. Шла опираясь на трость с одной стороны, а с другой стороны на руку дочери. Пришлось лечь на скамейку в метро и отдохнуть. Вторую часть пути дошла с большим трудом, войдя в кабинет сразу же легла на стол, чтобы прийти в себя. День тянулся ужасно долго и все ныло, левая нога стала побаливать и коленка не слушалась.В течении дня раза 4 лежала на столе. Вечером пришлось возвращаться домой на такси. Придя домой сразу же легла, болела нога и ныла поясница и в области копчика. На второй день весь день лежала дома, силы немного восстановились, но боли не ушли. На третий день опять поехала на работу на такси, было конечно легче, т.к. ехала лежа на заднем сиденье. Первую половину дня продержалась, работала стоя, приседая минут на 5, хотя работа сидячая. Но когда сажусь, ощущения, что от поясницы и до копчика вроде как-будто, что-то расходится. Когда проходила реабилитацию в больнице мне сказали, что сидеть не надо, лучше работать стоя. Стоя работать тоже устаю, все ноет. Что делать я не знаю, как правильно вести себя. Очень боюсь навредить себе неправильными действиями. Кто прошел через это, поделитесь, пожалуйста.
Когда лежала на реабилитации познакомилась с женщиной, которой сделали операцию 2 месяца назад, но она значительно лучше выглядела. Могла многое делать свободно: встать на одно колено, достать с пола что-то, очень ловко садилась, ложилась и вставала. Кое-какие движения я у нее попросила показать, как она это делает. Возможно у нас разная степень заболевания.
Прошу откликнуться и подсказать мне, как правильно вести себя на работе, можно ли сидеть и сколько времени. Кому пришлось пройти через это, как справлялись с этими трудностями. Сейчас у меня левая нога не перестает болеть, боль идет от поясницы через ягодицу до колена, хоть боль и терпимая, но ограничивает в движениях.
Сейчас из-за болей принимаю Целебрекс и делаю упражнения.
Нужно ли делать повторное МРТ, я его делала до операции?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2016)

Вот где нужна 2-я не рабочая группа, на год, для восстановления.
Возьмите больничный, если нет то на такси на работу и с работы, на работе сидеть по минимуму, лежать по максимуму, между ними стоять.
Корсет, высокий.
ЛФК, разумно, продолжать.
Массаж, физиотерапию, мануальную терапию-ПИР, медикаменты.
Все повторять за год 3-4 раза.


----------



## D.Sofya (7 Фев 2016)

Спасибо большое.
Доктор, скажите, пожалуйста, сколько времени на работе носить корсет.
Корсет у меня не высокий, понятно, что его надо заменить.
По каким параметрам: модель и т.д. выбрать корсет?
Лежа в больнице на реабилитации я приняла 13 сеансов массажа спины и ног. Через какое время можно опять принимать массаж?
Мануальную терапию и иглоукалывание я не принимала, значит, мне можно сейчас принять?
Какие медикаменты и когда нужно начать пить или нужны еще уколы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2016)

По инету лекарств не назначают.
На форуме есть тема про лечение.
Массаж если лечебный, то раз 10, можно повторять каждый месяц.
Лфк важнее.
Мануальная терапия, хоть с первого дня, важно зачем и как.
Высота - см 30, что бы ограничить регион, но и 20 хорошо. Если ещё и стараться сидеть с опорой под спиной.
Когда ходите корсет не работает, так, чтобы не поскользнуться.


----------



## D.Sofya (8 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если ещё и стараться сидеть с опорой под спиной.


Это, значит, что должна быть подушка в области поясницы?
Я сейчас, когда присаживаюсь, не достаю до спинки стула, рост у меня 152 см, получается, что я занимаю половину сиденья. Когда сижу надо быть в корсете?


----------



## La murr (8 Фев 2016)

*D.Sofya*, здравствуйте!
Много полезной для себя информации найдёте здесь - http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
Рекомендации по правильному поведению, комплексы лечебной физкультуры, о корсетах и т.д.
А в этих темах те, кто перенёс операцию, задают вопросы, получают на них ответы, делятся опытом -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5913/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/9188/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/17925/
Темы про корсеты - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1177/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20444/

Выздоравливайте!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2016)

Тогда две подушки.


----------



## D.Sofya (8 Фев 2016)

Спасибо.


----------



## FlyLady (9 Фев 2016)

D.Sofya написал(а):


> ... не достаю до спинки стула, рост у меня 152 см, получается, что я занимаю половину сиденья.


У меня рост 158 см.
Стул оборудован так
    


Сажусь глубже, упираясь  спиной в подушку.
В итоге получается два угла по 90 градусов (+/-)

И в машине у меня почти такая же подушка.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Фев 2016)

Хорошо.


----------



## D.Sofya (9 Фев 2016)

Спасибо. В пятницу буду на работе, сфоткаю свое рабочее место. Из-за моего маленького роста пришлось в свое время сделать ниже стол, подпилив снизу спинки стола и кресло выбрала себе без ручек, т.к. они мешали, задевая столешницу стола. Сегодня пыталась соорудить с подушками сидячее место, думаю доктор Ступин прав, мне нужна еще одна подушка под спину, т.е. получится я их друг на друга приложу. На сидушку стула у меня такая же подушка, с дыркой по середине.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Фев 2016)

А может купить детский стул для мааааааленькой попы. У него и высота меняется.


----------



## D.Sofya (9 Фев 2016)

Подсказка нравиться, надо посмотреть, чтобы только надо мной коллеги и клиенты не смеялись.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Фев 2016)

Тут все от расцветки зависит, а не от размера, а по оснащенности так даже завидно!


----------



## D.Sofya (10 Фев 2016)

Доктор, можете подсказать на какую модель обратить внимание?


----------



## D.Sofya (13 Фев 2016)

С каждым днем увеличивается боль в левой ноге. На работе работаю стоя, сидя раза два за день минут по 10, через каждые два три часа отдыхаю лежа на столе по 25-35 минут. Так же периодически появляется боль в левой ягодице, можно нащупать точку боли. Есть болевые ощущения в позвоночнике (или мне кажется, что в позвоночнике). Бывает, что ломит поясница. На 20.02.16 записалась на прием к врачу. Нужно ли предварительно сделать МРТ? Если нужно, то по всей длине позвоночника? Дело в том, что у меня еще болит верхняя часть спины и шеи. иногда больше, иногда меньше.


----------

